# What tree to plant: Looking for something "special" and cold-resistant



## dpoisson (Aug 11, 2010)

Howdy,
We bought our home 2 years ago and are starting to take care of our yard. We're in Quebec City, Quebec. My girlfriend is from the Mauricie region (maple syrup region), so she wanted to get a big sugar maple for the front yard. 

I was thinking about a tree that I'd like and I want something special. At first, I thought about a black walnut, since...we'll, it's awesome wood and my kids could always cut it down in 70 years and have the most perfect lumber for woodworking. But, we're in a different region than those suggested for this kind of tree (a bit too cold up here for them apparently).

Are there any other trees that would have the same "special touch" (cool lumber tree, possibly a dark wood tree or red'ish tree) that could live in our region? I was also thinking a black cherry tree, but same thing...a bit too cold up here.

Fish

PS: If it were a fruit/nut producing tree as well, it would be awesome! Get some shade in the backyard, have an extra bit of produce from it. By the way, we have a (very) small creek that flows in the back of our yard. It's currently completely dry (it drains the fields close to us), but can get up to 5-6 wide by 2 ft deep in April/May. Also, the soil is a mix of clay at some spots, and good field type earth (they grow wheat or something like that 100 ft from our house, our yard is parallel to a farmer's fields).


----------



## greengerard (Sep 8, 2010)

There are lots of Black Walnuts that survived the Quebec City winters as can be attested by nut producers club here in Quebec. You may want to try Hickory (Carya) as this is a very tasty nut or even Beech has a great tasting nut. Be aware that you will attract squirrel and Jays with these trees


----------

